# Barking and pulling to other dogs behind fence



## shakariah (May 5, 2016)

M y 3 month old puppy especially when I walk her with 7 month old boxer when another dog runs to their fence and begins to bark at mine retaliates by barking back and pulling toward them. Then the other dog goes along fence and process continues until they are unable to follow as fence ends. How do I teach them not to do this? Dogs on every street and avoidance is not the solution.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Read the thread Barking and Lunging under the Training our Puppy section.There are quite a few threads about the same problem in the Aggression section also.Lots of information on teaching your dog to focus on you and ignore other dogs.


----------



## dogchamp (May 19, 2016)

shakariah said:


> M y 3 month old puppy especially when I walk her with 7 month old boxer when another dog runs to their fence and begins to bark at mine retaliates by barking back and pulling toward them. Then the other dog goes along fence and process continues until they are unable to follow as fence ends. How do I teach them not to do this? Dogs on every street and avoidance is not the solution.


It is quite a normal behavior. Dogs bark on each other to show territorial aggression. What you can do here is try to take her attention away from the crossing dog and divert it to yourself. Offer him a toy to play with at the moment the other dog starts barking. It is necessary that you carry her favorite toy on walks. If offering toy doesn't help in diverting her attention you can use the a stern voice to make her stop barking. If you still feel it is not helping, then check out the article on 7 Tips to Stop Dog Barking.

Hope that resolves your issue.


----------

